# Holy shit... Extreme Peptide clen..



## Viciony (Jul 19, 2011)

Shaking like a mother fucker, DO NOT TAKE TOO MUCH lol, I can hear my heartbeat coming from my nose.


----------



## VladTepes (Jul 19, 2011)

What dose did you start with? I recently got some and I want to make sure my research subject has a good experience. Was thinking 40 mcgs to start.


----------



## tyzero89 (Jul 19, 2011)

I started whit 60mcg and it hit pretty hard...this stuff is definitely g2g


----------



## SwoleZilla (Jul 19, 2011)

no doubt man, its solid clen


----------



## Viciony (Jul 19, 2011)

I started at 60mcg, unreal lol


----------



## CG (Jul 19, 2011)

60 eh? Damn

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## spaemp3 (Jul 20, 2011)

yeah ep clen is def g2g hit me hard


----------



## CharlieOscarDelt (Jul 21, 2011)

Just took 20mcg...nothing yet.


----------



## J.thom (Jul 27, 2011)

extreme peptide carries clen but in 200mcgx30 ml. How do you guys go about just taking 20mcg for instance? 

Thanks


----------



## Dannie (Jul 28, 2011)

J.thom said:


> extreme peptide carries clen but in 200mcgx30 ml. How do you guys go about just taking 20mcg for instance?
> 
> Thanks



Its 200mcg/ml 
So just do the maths.
0.1ml will have 20mcg of clen.


----------

